# Daniele Verde



## juventino (9 Febbraio 2015)

Giovanissimo attaccante esterno della Roma (classe 1996). Da un po' di partite fa ormai stabilmente parte della rosa di Rudi Garcia. Dopo le prime, timide, apparizioni con Palermo ed Empoli, il giovane è stato schierato dal primo minuto contro il Cagliari. Il ragazzo ha ricambiato subito la fiducia del mister con due assist per i gol vittoria di Ljiajc e Paredes.
E' nata una stella?


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Febbraio 2015)

Ieri pomeriggio non c'ero ma quando è stato schierato nelle partite precedenti a me non era dispiaciuto, da tenere d'occhio .


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Febbraio 2015)

Fa parte della classe di giocatori tipo Giovinco con grandi colpi ma un fisico che gli impedirà di oltrepassare il limite di un'onesta carriera in Italia.


----------



## Jino (9 Febbraio 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Fa parte della classe di giocatori tipo Giovinco con grandi colpi ma un fisico che gli impedirà di oltrepassare il limite di un'onesta carriera in Italia.



Attenzione, rispetto a Giovinco ha una struttura muscolare completamente diversa.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Attenzione, rispetto a Giovinco ha una struttura muscolare completamente diversa.



Infatti, non capisco il commento di 28MAggio, ieri ho visto la partita è mi ha sorpreso proprio sul piano atletico,
quello che manca a tutti i nostri giovani interessanti


----------



## tifosa asRoma (9 Febbraio 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Fa parte della classe di giocatori tipo Giovinco con grandi colpi ma un fisico che gli impedirà di oltrepassare il limite di un'onesta carriera in Italia.



il suo fisico è molto diverso da quello di Giovinco intanto anche se non sembra è alto 168cm che Giovinco se li sogna,è robusto non lo sposti con un respiro per il resto ha tutto da dimostrare e bisogna andarci cauti,piccola curiosità l'osservatore per la Campania della Juve ha perso il posto per ''colpa'' di questo ragazzo in pratica non lo ha segnalato e Verde è andato alla Roma scatenando le ire dei bianconeri verso il proprio osservatore.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Febbraio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> il suo fisico è molto diverso da quello di Giovinco intanto anche se non sembra è alto 168cm che Giovinco se li sogna,è robusto non lo sposti con un respiro per il resto ha tutto da dimostrare e bisogna andarci cauti,piccola curiosità l'osservatore per la Campania della Juve ha perso il posto per ''colpa'' di questo ragazzo in pratica non lo ha segnalato e Verde è andato alla Roma scatenando le ire dei bianconeri verso il proprio osservatore.



Questo conferma che la Juve è veramente una società seria. E' il suo lavoro, ha sbagliato e ha pagato.


----------



## Jino (9 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Infatti, non capisco il commento di 28MAggio, ieri ho visto la partita è mi ha sorpreso proprio sul piano atletico,
> quello che manca a tutti i nostri giovani interessanti



Vero, rispetto allo standard dei giovani italiani pare un giocatore muscolarmente già molto ben strutturato.


----------



## Marchisio89 (9 Febbraio 2015)

Promette veramente bene, c'era anche la Juve su di lui.



28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Fa parte della classe di giocatori tipo Giovinco con grandi colpi ma un fisico che gli impedirà di oltrepassare il limite di un'onesta carriera in Italia.


Non é che se sei basso (e Verde é piú alto di Seba) sei automaticamente facile da spostare. Vedi Messi, Shaqiri, Miccoli, Tevez... tutti bassi ma con muscoli molto piú sviluppati di Giovinco. Giovinco proprio non ha mai imparato a difendere la palla, ad ogni minimo tocco lo buttano giú o si butta lui stesso senza neanche provare minimamente a difendere palla, é proprio ridicolo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Febbraio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Promette veramente bene, c'era anche la Juve su di lui.
> 
> 
> Non é che se sei basso (e Verde é piú alto di Seba) sei automaticamente facile da spostare. Vedi Messi, Shaqiri, Miccoli, Tevez... tutti bassi ma con muscoli molto piú sviluppati di Giovinco. Giovinco proprio non ha mai imparato a difendere la palla, ad ogni minimo tocco lo buttano giú o si butta lui stesso senza neanche provare minimamente a difendere palla, é proprio ridicolo.



Quoto, se devo fare paragoni con il passato dico Giordano e Maradona, piccolini ma non li spostavi,

e facendo un esempio opposto Honda 182 cm, ma il contatto fisico, nel campionato italiano, proprio non lo regge


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vero, rispetto allo standard dei giovani italiani pare un giocatore muscolarmente già molto ben strutturato.



si, ma anche il passo mi sembra da giocatore già pronto,
quello che mancava ai nostri cristante e Benedictic e a quanto sento anche a Modric


----------



## Jino (9 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> si, ma anche il passo mi sembra da giocatore già pronto,
> quello che mancava ai nostri cristante e Benedictic e a quanto sento anche a Modric



Sisi infatti, intendevo proprio quello. Quello che manca nei giovani a livello muscolare è proprio l'esplosività nelle gambe, di fatto è quella che ti permette di avere il cambio passo, cambio ritmo. Questo Verde da questo punto di vista è davvero una mosca bianca nel panorama calcistico italiano proprio perchè da un punto di vista muscolare sembra già molto avanti da questo punto di vista.


----------



## Renegade (10 Febbraio 2015)

Questo qui può avere un percorso pure superiore a Florenzi. Si è vista quasi la tecnica dei trequartisti vecchia maniera, oltre che una certa classe. Oddio, dire ora che ha classe è esagerato, va osservato meglio, ma da come tocca palla si vede che i colpi li ha. Atleticamente, seppur basso, è mostruoso, per questo sul piano fisico mi ricorda Florenzi. Tuttavia vista la capacità di visione, di lancio e passaggio a servire gli altri, lo ritengo sprecato come esterno d'attacco. Io lo arretrerei a mezzala-trequartista, suo ruolo secondo me, seppur abbia grande fiato e passo. Ora non cominciamo con l'esaltazione per una partita fatta bene eh, come capita di solito tipo con i Dybala e i Belotti di turno, ma per me ha futuro. La Roma ci ha visto giusto. E speriamo sia così pure perché è ora che la cantera italiana ritorni su buoni livelli.


----------



## Marchisio89 (10 Febbraio 2015)

Speriamo che l'ambiente lí non lo bruci come sbaglia 2-3 partite di fila.


----------

